# Corel DRAW x4 saving problem



## benja8151 (Sep 5, 2009)

I draw an object, but I can not save it because buttons for saving are disabled. Any idea?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like you're using the trial version. After 15 or 30 days, the program disables some of its features until you pay for the full version and enter the correct serial code.


----------

